# 2005 De Rosa Team FD Clamp diameter



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello,

I'm currently building up a 2005 Team frame I bought on closeout. A problem's arisen in that I have a chorus braze-on front derailleur, but the De Rosa requires a clamp on FD. I've had a trawl through the internet and can't find what clamp diameter I need; do any Team owners here know the answer? Thanks in advance...


----------

